
 EU copyright must protect access to knowledge and the commons - kiyanwang
https://creativecommons.org/2018/09/07/its-now-or-never-eu-copyright-must-protect-access-to-knowledge-and-the-commons/
======
rasengan
The censorship engine in the EU will undoubtedly utilize this so-called
"filter" for other purposes in the future (in addition to the false positives
as described by the CC article).

This is yet another intentional slippery slope by those who try to limit the
powers that we, the people, have.

~~~
stingraycharles
This is true; I was recently asked for advise on how feasible it was to use
this system for preventing certain problematic content from being made public;
specific examples named were CP and terrorist propaganda. The goal here was
obviously not to prevent these things from being on the internet, but just
that we could proclaim our country was not spreading any bad content.

The focus was very much on preventing things to go public in the first place,
taking things down after they went online was not good enough.

------
runningmike
Copyrighted material is so old skool. CC licensed should be the new normal.
But too many people and companies have not yet thought of the blockades that
copyrights have on innovations and freedom. EU is so wrong with protective
laws for industries that should have reinvented their businesses model long
time ago.

~~~
apocalypstyx
Creative Commons is built on and only functions because of traditional
copyright.

